# 1st spawn Spawn log CT Female and HM male.



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

This isn't my fish but I can't take any good pictures after an hour so I just googled a purple cambodian female and there ya go! She is a crowntail though. Her caudal obviously is spiked but the color changes from purple to red to a blue/green. 








not the male but very similar. The blue on my male isn't as defined and its a bit lighter. The blue "seeps" into the white at several places.
His name is Cambria  and he's another one of my petco babies!

Right now I am getting my infusoria cultures ready and I am starting to condition by feeding frozen bloodworms twice a day and frozen brineshrimp in the middle of the day. I have conditioned them for a week or so already but plan on waiting another 2 before I let them see each other. I will introduce him into the spawn tank in a couple days. The tank is going to be heavily planted 20 gal with a few fake plants and live plants. I will also have a piece of driftwood with several places for her to hide. I'm going to keep this as the growout tank for the females and I have about 20 mason jars for males. I'm not expecting a huge spawn(its both my first time and their first time but i'm ready for a big spawn). 
Wish me luck! any "last" minute tips would be great!


----------



## Eziekel (Aug 15, 2011)

20 gallons is kinda big, but good luck. that's a beautiful butterfly male.


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

its going to be filled so the water level is really low. It won't have the complete twenty gallons. As I "convert" it to a growout tank, I will slowly add a bit more water everyday.


----------



## Eziekel (Aug 15, 2011)

sounds good. i wouldn't add more than 5 inches of water at the bottom.


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

The little lady going into the chimney tonight and we'll see whats happening tomorrow.


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

Due to some personal issues, she didn't go in. I had to take apart the 20 gallon. He is going into a ten gallon planted with mostly live plants a few big rocks and a volcanoe layed on its side that she can go in.
He's going in tonight.


----------

